# Fire Safety in Tall Buildings



## Malaur (Sep 5, 2006)

There will be an International Congress about “Fire Safety in Tall Buildings” at University of Cantabria (Spain) on October 19, 2006.

http://grupos.unican.es/gidai/jtoct06/jtoct06ev.htm 

It's an interesting topic because the recent fires in tall buildings, such as, One Meridian Square (USA), East Tower Central Park (Venezuela), World Trade Center (USA), Windsor Tower (Spain) or Torre Espacio (Spain).


----------



## Alweron (Sep 8, 2006)

I think there should at least be those fireproof doors in each floors. Fire can't spread then. Sprinklers are also needed.


----------



## baileya16 (Sep 5, 2012)

definitely fire safety and protection is really important for our life. As you said that sprinkler system is needed.


----------



## ancewh147 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think there should at least be those fireproof doors in each floors. Fire can't spread then. Sprinklers are also needed.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ WOW this thread died 6 years ago


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Though I might as well post this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangle_Shirtwaist_Factory_fire


----------

